# [RT2500]v 1.1.0_pre2007020911 fonctionne pas (résolu)

## titoucha

Premier point je suis parti d'une configuration que fonctionne avec le pilote rt2500-1.1.0_beta4 compilé pour un noyau 2.6.18-r6.

J'ai mis à jour le pilote à la version rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007020911 et sans rien changer à la configuration au démarrage suivant le réseau ne fonctionnait plus, pourtant tout à l'air ok mais le système ne trouve pas l'AP   :Sad:   :Sad: 

J'arrive à me connecter en passant par l'interface graphique et en faisant un connect, il me demande ma clef de codage et c'est ok, par contre c'est pas terrible car il faut le faire à chaque démarrage.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème et comment l'a-t-il résolu.

----------

## yoyo

Hello titoucha,

Je ne suis pas encore passé à cette nouvelle version mais j'ai vu plusieurs fois qu'il fallait indiquer l'ESSID deux fois dans les fichiers de config pour que cela fonctionne (une fois avant la clé et une fois après).

Enfin, je ne garantis rien ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

PS : et sur le site de serialmonkey il n'y a rien d'indiqué (entre autre sur le forum dédié au rt2500 : ?

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de tester pour l'ESSID, ça fonctionne pas.

Ce que je trouve très étrange c'est que si je fais un iwconfig toutes les informations apparaissent, l'ESSID, la clef de codage, etc... suaf la mac adress de l'AP.

----------

## VG

Oui les drivers beta ne fonctionne pas ( c'est aussi le cas chez moi où le dhcp ne fonctionne pas)

Il faut installer les driver officiel de ralink, tu trouvera un ebuild dans bugzilla

----------

## titoucha

Mais le drive rt2500-1.1.0_beta4 fonctionne chez moi, c'est la nouvelle version stable qui ne fonctionne pas.

PS: Je n'ai pas trouvé de pilote officiel dans bugzilla.

----------

## SanKuKai

J'ai exactement le même souci, par contre je ne savais pas que via l'interface graphique on pouvait réussir à faire fonctionner le pilote (même si a priori je ne m'en servirai pas, vu que j'ai compilé le package rt2500 avec le USE -qt, c'est toujours bon à savoir).

Je me suis bien pris la tête là-dessus hier soir -- j'ai même testé les drivers CVS rt2x00 qui n'ont pas beaucoup mieux fonctionné... -- pour finir par masquer cette version.   :Sad: 

Je trouve ça d'autant plus bizarre que le package est passé de testing à stable en quelques jours...

Bref tout ce blabla pour dire que je suis aussi très intéressé par une solution à ce problème.   :Razz: 

----------

## GaMeS

Heu ce ne va pas arranger le problème mais avez vous déja reussi à faire fonctionner le driver RT2500 avec du WPA ?

----------

## titoucha

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Je trouve ça d'autant plus bizarre que le package est passé de testing à stable en quelques jours...

 

J'ai aussi été très surpris par la rapidité du passage de testing à stable, en plus j'ai lu dans bugzilla, qu'ils ont l'air de n'avoir que partiellement testé ce pilote.   :Confused: 

@GaMes je n'ai pas utilisé le WPA car dans mon réseau j'ai une radio internet qui ne peut faire que du WEP.

----------

## yoyo

@GaMeS : aucun problème ici avec le WPA.

++@titoucha : tu avais pourtant participé à ce thread : [WIFI + rt2500] Aucune carte détectée. On (DuF) y parle de problème d'AP.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Oui avec du WPA, mais j'utilise du WEP !

En plus comme je l'ai dit ma configuration fonctionnait.

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je suis moi aussi passé à la version suivante : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007020911  USE="-qt3" 0 kB 
```

Et mon noyau est le suivant : 

```
Linux genduf 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jan 17 23:44:56 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Et le wifi fonctionne sans aucun problème   :Laughing: 

Par contre je viens de voir qu'à l'init, il détecte un mauvais ESSID, mais cela fonctionne tout de même par la suite.

As-tu le fichier suivant :  *Quote:*   

> /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat
> 
> 

 

Moi dans celui là, j'ai notamment mis le SSID par défaut car j'avais déjà eu ce genre de désagréments et il me semble que le module lit ce fichier. Donc voilà ce que j'ai dans ce fichier :

 *Quote:*   

> # Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat
> 
> # This file is a binary file and will be read on loading rt2500.o module.
> 
> # Use "vi -b RT2500STA.dat" to modify settings according to your need.
> ...

 

C'est vraiment le strict minimum mais depuis je n'ai plus de souci.

Ajouter à cela, la configuration dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net qui indique le SSID associé à l'interface :

```
essid_ra0="Duf"
```

Et le reste de la configuration dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net.ra0. Certes ça fait un peu éparpillé, mais suite à un changement de baselayout et des infos lues sur le forum gentoo anglais j'avais eu à faire ce type de configuration.

----------

## titoucha

Après pas mal de recherche je suis arrivé à le faire fonctionner, j'ai constaté que la clef avait l'air d'être envoyée trop top à l'AP.

J'ai donc modifier mon fichier de configuration et maintenant ça fonctionne.

```
essid_ra0="Mon ESSID"

config_ra0=("192.163.63.26/24")

ifconfig ra0 up

iwconfig ra0 mode managed

iwpriv ra0 set Channel=10

iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=SHARED

iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=WEP

routes_ra0=("default via 192.163.63.1")

postup() {

        iwconfig ra0 enc Ma_clef_hexa

        }
```

----------

## DuF

Comment tu as fait pour constater que ta clé était envoyée trop tôt à l'AP ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai constaté que le système voyait bien l'AP ( j'avais bien la mac de l'AP ) mais qu'il n'y avait pas de clef de codage et qui je la redonnais à la main tout fonctionnait, j'en ai donc déduit que la clef était donnée trop tôt et j'ai modifié ma configuration en conséquence.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Après pas mal de recherche je suis arrivé à le faire fonctionner, j'ai constaté que la clef avait l'air d'être envoyée trop top à l'AP.
> 
> J'ai donc modifier mon fichier de configuration et maintenant ça fonctionne.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ouais bien vu.   :Smile: 

Effectivement j'avais pas remarqué que ma carte « voyait » mon AP.

Par contre étant utilisateur d'einit je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce fonctionnement avec cet init et ce malgré l'écriture de modules supposés reproduire ce comportement...

Donc pour l'instant je reste sur le driver rt2500-1.1.0_beta4.

----------

## titoucha

Ce matin mon interface ne voulait plus démarrer, j'ai donc simplifié comme @Duf le fichier /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat.

PS: je trouve quand même étrange le comportement de cet interface.   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

En fait, pour ma part j'ai constaté que la configuration de cette interface et de ce pilote était devenu chaotique depuis une certaine version de baselayout. Auparavant, c'était clair, suffisait d'avoir la configuration niquelle dans /etc/conf.d/net.ra0 (ou autre suivant votre conf) et ça fonctionnait tout seul. Maintenant, si je ne m'assure pas de la configuration dans /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat pour certains paramêtres, alors c'est le bordel...

D'ailleurs chez moi, bien souvent au démarrage, l'init me dit qu'il est connecté à un AP que je ne connais pas, alors qu'au final, je suis correctement connecté au bon AP.

Faudrait que cette phase là soit de nouveau claire, soit on laisse la main au fichier de configuration du pilote soit c'est le fichier de configuration dans l'init qui est prioritaire. Là il faut jouer un peu sur les deux pour être sûr que ça fonctionne parfaitement.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *DuF wrote:*   

> En fait, pour ma part j'ai constaté que la configuration de cette interface et de ce pilote était devenu chaotique depuis une certaine version de baselayout. Auparavant, c'était clair, suffisait d'avoir la configuration niquelle dans /etc/conf.d/net.ra0 (ou autre suivant votre conf) et ça fonctionnait tout seul.

 

C'est clair ! C'est du grand n'importe quoi.

Du coup je suis passé au drivers CVS net-wireless/rt2x00 que j'ai finalement réussi à faire fonctionner avec ma carte.   :Laughing: 

Ils fonctionnent vraiment bien (pour l'instant   :Wink:  ) avec un cryptage WEP et leur configuration ne demande pas de magouille avec un fichier farfelu tel que /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat.

La configuration est des plus classiques :

[*] Chargement des modules nécessaires :

```

# modprobe 80211

# modprobe rc80211_simple

# modprobe rt2500pci

```

[*] Configuration du réseau :

```

# iwconfig ra0 essid $ESSID key $CLEF_WEP

# iwconfig ra0 ap $MAC_AP

# dhcpcd ra0

```

(J'ai été obligé de précisser le bssid de mon AP car sinon ma carte s'associait à un autre AP).

Voilou, voilou.   :Smile: 

EDIT : Bon après quelques tests il s'avère que la carte n'arrive pas toujours à « voir » mon AP et dans ces cas-là impossible de m'y connecter... Bref ce n'est pas non plus la panacée...   :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Je pense vraiment que les versions de baselayout actuelles apportent un fonctionnement d'init qui ne facilitent pas la vie avec ce pilote. D'ailleurs il suffit de faire une recherche sur le sujet dans les forums gentoo en général pour voir que ça tourne beaucoup autour de la version de baselayout et de la configuration des fichiers de conf du pilote...

----------

## SanKuKai

Ouais, je sais pas trop si c'est tant lié que ça au baselayout en l'occurence.

En effet, comme dit plus haut, j'utilise einit et ce dernier s'appuie quasiment pas sur le baselayout et encore moins sur ses fichiers de configuration (/etc/conf.d/, etc.). Donc je pense qu'ici le problème est vraiment lié au pilote.

Les détracteurs de FreeBSD ont l'habitude de troller sur le fait que le matériel est beaucoup moins bien supporté que sous Linux, en l'occurence les drivers Ralink FreeBSD éclatent les drivers Linux.   :Laughing: 

M'enfin sur ce, retour au rt2500-1.1.0_beta4...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

En tout cas perso j'ai pas de soucis (pour l'instant  :Smile:  ).

----------

## titoucha

J'ai quand même quelque fois des coupures avec le nouveau pilote.   :Confused: 

Je continue avec celui-ci car si l'on veut pouvoir utiliser le kernel 2.6.20 c'est le seul qui compile, donc à un moment ou à un autre il va bien falloir s'y mettre.

Je suis d'accord avec vous pour un pilote qui est fourni par le constructeur sous forme de sources je trouve son développement très bordelique.

----------

## titoucha

Je comprend un peu mieux l'instabilité de ce pilote voici ce qui est dit sur la dernière version dans bugzilla.  *Quote:*   

> OK, premature but this is the only version that doesn't truncate ESSID with
> 
> 2.6.19+ kernels (WE21). Thanks!

 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je comprend un peu mieux l'instabilité de ce pilote voici ce qui est dit sur la dernière version dans bugzilla.  *Quote:*   OK, premature but this is the only version that doesn't truncate ESSID with
> 
> 2.6.19+ kernels (WE21). Thanks! 

 

Ouep j'avais vu ça aussi, mais je ne trouve pas ça bien du tout.

J'aurais trouvé plus normal que les devs retardent la stabilisation des « kernels 2.6.19+ » et testent à fond le driver, plutôt que de le stabiliser à l'arrache comme ça a été fait, plaçant pas mal de monde dans une situation ennuyeuse (enfin c'est toujours moins grave qu'un problème au niveau de gcc ou du baselayout mais bon ça fait pas plaisir quand-même !   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## titoucha

Je suis allé voire sur d'autres forums et il y a pas mal de soucis avec ce pilote pour ralink, la version rt2500 a beaucoup de bogues et la 2x00 n'est pas encore finie.

En bref je ne suis pas content et si je dois racheter une carte je ferais bien attention que se ne soit pas du ralink.   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je reviens avec ce foutu pilote, au démarrage du PC le pilote démarre bien et fonctionne quelques minutes (+/- 3) et il se coupe, je redémarre celui-ci avec la commande /etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart, il redémarre correctement et ne crée plus de problème.

J'ai regardé dans les logs mai je n'ai rien vu d'anormal, là je commence sérieusement à murir.

----------

## DuF

C'est pour ça que je continue de penser qu'il y a un souci de fonctionnement avec certaines versions de baselayout comme certains sujets sur le forum anglais le suggère.

----------

## titoucha

Alors tu utilises quelle version de baselayout, moi c'est la 1.12.9.

PS: j'ai essayé de lire le fil anglais mais je n'ai pas tout compris, mon anglais est trop mauvais.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de compiler la version rt2500-cvs-2007021306 à la main et après plusieurs tests tout à l'air maintenant ok.

PS: je mets résolu jusqu'à la prochaine plantée  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je viens de compiler la version rt2500-cvs-2007021306 à la main et après plusieurs tests tout à l'air maintenant ok.
> 
> PS: je mets résolu jusqu'à la prochaine plantée 

 

Exact, les derniers rt2500-CVS choppés sur le site officiel semblent fonctionner chez moi aussi.

Je croise les doigts et si au bout de quelques temps il s'avère qu'ils fonctionnent bien, je collerai un ebuild pour ces drivers dans mon overlay local.  

Merci du tuyau titoucha.   :Smile: 

EDIT : J'ai rien dit ma carte se déconnecte toutes les deux minutes avec ces drivers... Ça craint !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

Je recommence à avoir le problème que j'avais avant, la connexion se coupe une fois au bout de 3 minutes et si je la relance tout est ok.

Je n'y comprend plus rien !

----------

## DuF

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Alors tu utilises quelle version de baselayout, moi c'est la 1.12.9.
> 
> PS: j'ai essayé de lire le fil anglais mais je n'ai pas tout compris, mon anglais est trop mauvais.

 

J'ai la même version, et sur les divers fils anglais, a priori ce sont les couples "version de baselayout+version du pilote rt2500" qui sont en cause. J'aimerai avoir une commande qui permette de connaitre la dernière mise à jour d'une application, ça me permettrai de savoir si ces problèmes arrivent depuis la dernière mise à jour du baselayout.

Pour ma part j'avoue ne pas vraiment avoir de souci, donc bon...

----------

## titoucha

Ce qui est super à force de chercher et de modifier ma configuration, maintenant même le pilote beta4 qui fonctionnait bien avant me fait des misères.

Je vais tester le pilote rt2x00 en version CVS, on verra s'il fonctionne bien ou pas.

----------

## DuF

Moi en ce moment j'ai gavé et le soir pas trop le temps de tester, mais sinon, dès que je peux j'essai un retour arrière sur la version de baselayout.

----------

## titoucha

ben je viens de repartir sur une sauvegarde de mon système et je vais retester le nouveau pilote avec une base pas trop bricolée, mais pas ce soir car je suis out.

----------

## titoucha

Ce matin je viens de faire des tests, j'utilise une noyau 2.6.19-beyond4.

Avec le dernier pilote rt2500, toujours la même chose au bout de environ 3 minutes il se coupe et si on le relance tout redevient bon, en plus il faut que je modifie ma configuration.

Avec la version SVN du pilote rt2x00, tout à l'air de bien fonctionner et en plus il accepte la configuration qui fonctionne avec le pilote rt2500-1.1.0_beta4.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ce matin je viens de faire des tests, j'utilise une noyau 2.6.19-beyond4.
> 
> Avec le dernier pilote rt2500, toujours la même chose au bout de environ 3 minutes il se coupe et si on le relance tout redevient bon, en plus il faut que je modifie ma configuration.
> 
> Avec la version SVN du pilote rt2x00, tout à l'air de bien fonctionner et en plus il accepte la configuration qui fonctionne avec le pilote rt2500-1.1.0_beta4.

 

Salut.

Tu parles de la version CVS accessible directement depuis l'arbre Portage ou d'une version SVN disponible depuis un overlay quelconque ou encore le site du projet ?

Parce que de mon côté avec la version CVS de Portage c'était pas trop la fête -- du moins ce week-end, y'a peut-être eu des chamboulement depuis -- avec des symptômes tels que :

[*] Reconnaissance et donc connexion à mon AP une fois sur quatre

[*] Nommage quasi aléatoire de mon interface (ra0, wlan0 ou encore wlan0_rename), ce qui n'est pas très commode pour automatiser la connexion au démarrage...

----------

## titoucha

C'est la version CVS de portage et depuis que je l'ai installée je n'ai plus eu de plantées.

----------

## DuF

Pour la conf du pilote rt2x00 ce n'est pas trop la galère, la dernière fois que j'avais essayée c'était pas la panacée. En plus il s'appuie sur des options du noyau si je ne me trompe pas. Tu n'as pas eu besoin de rajouter des modules à ton noyau ?

----------

## SanKuKai

titoucha

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec la version SVN du pilote rt2x00, tout à l'air de bien fonctionner et en plus il accepte la configuration qui fonctionne avec le pilote rt2500-1.1.0_beta4.
> 
> 

 

T'as bien de la chance, je viens de retester ce pilote et comme la dernière fois il ne voit pas mon AP (il n'en voit qu'un seul sur la douzaine normalement « accessible » depuis chez moi...) .  :Sad: 

Mais il semblerait que je ne sois pas un cas isolé...

DuF

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la conf du pilote rt2x00 ce n'est pas trop la galère, la dernière fois que j'avais essayée c'était pas la panacée. En plus il s'appuie sur des options du noyau si je ne me trompe pas. Tu n'as pas eu besoin de rajouter des modules à ton noyau ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, il faut compiler son noyau avec le support de certains algorithmes de cryptage : CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES, CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 (ou CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 selon l'architecture) et CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4

----------

## DuF

Merci pour les précisions SanKuKai, c'est bien ce qui me semblait. Pour ma part, n'ayant pas de problèmes avec la version actuelle, je vais continuer à l'utiliser.

----------

## titoucha

Pour ma part je n'ai pas mis CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 malgré le fait que moi système est en 64bits.

----------

## SanKuKai

Bon allez promis c'est la dernière fois que je vous ennuie avec mes problèmes de carte Wifi.   :Wink: 

Ça y est tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre pour moi aussi avec la dernière version CVS des pilotes rt2x00 (celle d'aujourd'hui).

En navigant sur le forum dédié à ces pilotes je suis tombé sur ce post qui m'a donné de l'espoir. J'ai testé (une bonne vingtaine de déchargement/rechargement du module rt2500pci) et à chaque fois mon AP était reconnue et accessible. Yeeeeeees !  À moi les joies du noyau 2.6.20 !   :Laughing: 

Par contre j'ai toujours un nommage bizarroïde de mon interface, j'ai droit soit à :

```

wmaster0_rename  IEEE 802.11g  Frequency:2.457 GHz  

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

ra0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MON_ESSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Link Signal level=-210 dBm  Noise level=-206 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Soit à :

```

ra0  IEEE 802.11g  Frequency:2.457 GHz  

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

wlan0_rename      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MON_ESSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Link Signal level=-210 dBm  Noise level=-206 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Ce qui est un peu lourdingue pour un démarrage automatique de mon interface au boot...

J'ai eu beau écrire une règle udev pour avoir un nommage statique de mon interface :

```

$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="00:08:a1:72:df:8a", NAME="ra0"

```

Dans la mesure où ra0 (resp. wmaster0_rename) et wlan0_rename (resp. ra0) pointent vers la même carte ça foire quand même...

Mais bon c'est pas trop grave, du coup je lance des scripts d'initialisation de toutes les « interfaces envisageables » et ça passe (un peu crade mais il faut ce qu'il faut ! ).  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est vraiment étrange, j'ai recompilé mon pilote rt2x00 hier aussi et tout fonctionne sans avoir ce problème de renommage.

----------

## titoucha

Je réouvre ce vieux fil, car j'ai eu à nouveau des problèmes avec le dernier pilote "stable" rt2500.

J'ai trouvé une solution sur la partie anglaise du forum, il y a quelqu'un qui a patché la version beta4 pour qu'elle compile avec le noyau 2.6.20, je l'utilise et depuis je n'ai plus aucune coupure ou autres soucis.

ftp://mum.dyns.cx/rt2500/

En espérant que ça puisse servir à d'autres.

----------

## yoyo

Hello,

Juste pour dire que je n'ai eu aucun problème avec le noyau 2.6.20 et le module rt2500 "stable" qui n'est pas la beta4 mais la version "1.1.0_pre2007020911" (depuis le 12 février d'après le Changelog).   :Razz: 

Le tout avec un cryptage WPA ...

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Dans mon cas deux machine différentes l'une en arch et l'autre en ~arch et sur les deux la connexion démarre correctement et se coupe après 3 à 5 minutes avec la version 1.1.0_pre2007020911 ce que je n'avais pas avec la beta4.

Donc en utilisant la version beta4 patchée pour fonctionner avec un noyau plus grand que 2.6.19 je n'ai plus aucune coupure intempestive.

PS: en cherchant sur le net j'ai vu que les pilotes pour les puces Ralink causaient pas mal de problèmes.

----------

